# Full DIY for headlight relay



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Im looking to add relays to my headlights. I read the article in the DIY/FAQ section but still confused. Basically looking for a full DIY or atleast a list of parts needed. Any and all help is appreciated. This is for a mk3 jetta with ecodes.
Thanks


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

Not sure if you're question is about the general use of the relay or not but here are the basics:
Direct power wire goes to pin 86
Signal wire (from headlight harness) to pin 30
Output to headlight bulbs pin 85
Basically, you're just using the stock headlight wiring to "trigger", if you will, the relay so direct power can be applied to your headlight bulbs. 
Do you have a seperate high and low beam? Or is it just a dual-filament bulb, like an H4?


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (keggo)*

Yea it's a h4 bulb. I'm basicallly just trying to figure how to wire it up and what relays I need. I don't know much about lighting and stuff but my lights suck right now and I need something to make them alittle brighter. I am getting Osram Silverstars soon so it'll also be nice for those.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (itschrisb)*

Here ya go: http://www.danielsternlighting....html
Thats all the info ya need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
just take your time, and do it right the first time.
But if your looking for better headlight output, dont waste your time on the stock lenses http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Pick up a pair of E-codes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4557333
I wired up relayed 50/100w bulbs in my stock lenses, and they weren't all that much better, so i gave up an bought some better lights. 
(that look much cooler too







) 
and to top it off, the smaller 50/55w bulbs in the ecodes were _way _brighter, and put out a _much _better beam pattern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Michael Cahill at 11:57 AM 10-21-2009_


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*

I have ecodes and I read that article and was still confused. I'll re-read it again and see what I can make of it.
Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Full DIY for headlight relay (keggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keggo* »_Direct power wire goes to pin 86
Signal wire (from headlight harness) to pin 30
Output to headlight bulbs pin 85

Wow - where did you get this information?
See the Daniel Stern page for how to wire a relay.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (itschrisb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itschrisb* »_I have ecodes and I read that article and was still confused. I'll re-read it again and see what I can make of it.

If you have e-codes, you'll probably be happy with the light output with the stock bulbs.
and the stock wiring is perfectly fine for the stock bulbs (50/55w) so no relay or wiring is needed.
BUT, if you do decide you want brighter bulbs, you'll need to install some relays to bypass the cars wiring system.
(if you've seen the tiny headlight wires, you know why)
Higher wattage bulbs use alot more energy than stock bulbs do, therefore the load on the wiring system is alot higher as well.
So therfore we add a relay(s).
The point of adding a relay is to bypass the cars wiring system for the lights, and carry power to them directly from the battery using higher gauge wire.
all a relay is, is a remote "switch."
in this case you turn on and off this "switch" by turning on/off the headlight switch.
this switch is then directly connected to the battery, and then the headlights are directly connected to the switch.
So therefore:
1. the headlight switch in the dash activates the relay.
2. the headlights are connected to the relay.
3. when the switch is turned on, the headlights are connected directly to the battery, via the relay.
(instead of going through a maze of restricing wires in the dash)


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*

okay and what exactly does this relay look like and where would i be able to find them? Radio shack? The stock bulbs that are in the ecodes now are horrible. Granted they arent aimed right but they still are very dull. They glow a very dull amber does nothing at night and my high beams are about as bright as low beams should be.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (itschrisb)*

You need 2 30amp dual output automotive relays.
(if your only relaying the high beams, you only need one relay)
ive never seen them at radioshack, but im sure they carry some.
or you can look at just about any place thats sells automotive electrical stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Look here:
1. http://www.germanautoparts.com...113/3 
2. http://www.parts4vws.com/catal...2D100 (Higher wattage bulb, with link to relay on page)
Aim your lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it will help with overall light output a ton!
If you put super bright lights in headlights that are aimed at the curb... it wont help you much










_Modified by Michael Cahill at 10:16 PM 10-21-2009_


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: (Michael Cahill)*

Alright thanks a bunch. I just got the car and first time with ecodes so had no experience with adjusting them. I figured it out a few days ago when I took the light out so I plan to aim them finally.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (itschrisb)*

its real easy.
grab a big philips head, and aim your lights at a grage door, and get to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Full DIY for headlight relay (dennisgli)*

So... yeah, I took leave of my senses. It's been a while...







I was going purely off memory, in which case I was horribly wrong. My apologies.


----------



## theshanks (Sep 14, 2011)

Im picking up the same goodies so I can relay my lights when I install the Grill/Ecodes I have. What amp fuses do you use? I looked all over, even on Daniel Sterns site.

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

theshanks said:


> What amp fuses do you use?


 Fuses should be big enough to carry the load - and small enough to protect the components of the circuit. 

So - how many total watts are you powering from the fuse?


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

h4 lamps 
use 40 amp relays and 30-40 amp fuses 

make sure youre using 12 gauge wire to handle the 30-40 amp current 

id estimate each bulb on highbeam can draw up to 150watts 
150w/14v = roughly 12amps per wire 
double that at the relay and you need a minimum of 25amp relay, 30 amp is good and 40 amp covers it completely 

use a 30-40 amp fuse between the relay to the battery 

dual relay and dual fused works best 

there are some good DIY for the relay job 


i personally am going to use some 30 amp relays with 25 amp fuses on 12gauge wire 
my headlights are stock headlamps


----------

